# Solved: task manager disabled



## totallylost89 (Sep 10, 2007)

hey.. im really new at this,.. but can u pls help me..
today when i switched on my laptop.. my comp started to become slow.. so i clicked crtl+alt+del and saw a message sayin " your task manager has been disabled by your administrator"
so i opened my desktop sidebar to see my processes.. then i found this thing called SCVVHSOT...
so wat am i supposed to do now???
in my hse, im the last one to get infected, and two other computers in my hse got infected already... but before me...
PLS HELP!


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

*Click here* to download *HJTInstall.exe*

Save *HJTInstall.exe* to your desktop.
Doubleclick on the *HJTInstall.exe* icon on your desktop.
By default it will install to *C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis* . 
Click on *Install*.
It will create a HijackThis icon on the desktop.
Once installed, it will launch *Hijackthis*.
Click on the *Do a system scan and save a logfile* button. It will scan and the log should open in notepad.
Click on "Edit > Select All" then click on "Edit > Copy" to copy the entire contents of the log.
Come back here to this thread and Paste the log in your next reply.
*DO NOT* have Hijackthis fix anything yet. Most of what it finds will be harmless or even required.


----------



## totallylost89 (Sep 10, 2007)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 10:11:45 PM, on 9/10/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgupsvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgemc.exe
C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\bin\btwdins.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\hpqwmiex.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\SCVVHSOT.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\QlbCtrl.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\jusched.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgcc.exe
C:\Program Files\LClock\lclock.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\SCVVHSOT.exe
C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\BTTray.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\WIDCOMM\BLUETO~1\BTSTAC~1.EXE
C:\Program Files\BitComet\BitComet.exe
C:\Program Files\mozilla firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Desktop Sidebar\dsidebar.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Ringz Studio\Storm Codec\mplayerc.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\usnsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = about:blank
F2 - REG:system.ini: Shell=Explorer.exe SCVVHSOT.exe
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: BitComet ClickCapture - {39F7E362-828A-4B5A-BCAF-5B79BFDFEA60} - C:\Program Files\BitComet\tools\BitCometBHO_1.1.7.4.dll
O2 - BHO: Idea2 SidebarBrowserMonitor Class - {45AD732C-2CE2-4666-B366-B2214AD57A49} - C:\Program Files\Desktop Sidebar\sbhelp.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QlbCtrl] %ProgramFiles%\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\QlbCtrl.exe /Start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Persistence] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [High Definition Audio Property Page Shortcut] CHDAudPropShortcut.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StormCodec_Helper] "C:\Program Files\Ringz Studio\Storm Codec\StormSet.exe" /S /opti
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgcc.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ares] "C:\Program Files\Ares\Ares.exe" -h
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [LClock] C:\Program Files\LClock\lclock.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo Messengger] C:\WINDOWS\system32\SCVVHSOT.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: Adobe Gamma.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Synchronizer.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\AdobeCollabSync.exe
O4 - Global Startup: AutoCAD Startup Accelerator.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Autodesk Shared\acstart16.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Bluetooth.lnk = ?
O7 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\System, DisableRegedit=1
O8 - Extra context menu item: &D&ownload &with BitComet - res://C:\Program Files\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddLink.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &D&ownload all video with BitComet - res://C:\Program Files\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddVideo.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &D&ownload all with BitComet - res://C:\Program Files\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddAllLink.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Send To &Bluetooth - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie_ctx.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Subscribe in Desktop Sidebar - {09FE188B-6E85-479e-9411-51FB2220DF80} - C:\Program Files\Desktop Sidebar\sbhelp.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Subscribe in Desktop Sidebar - {09FE188B-6E85-479e-9411-51FB2220DF80} - C:\Program Files\Desktop Sidebar\sbhelp.dll
O9 - Extra button: BitComet Search - {461CC20B-FB6E-4f16-8FE8-C29359DB100E} - C:\Program Files\BitComet\tools\BitCometBHO_1.1.7.4.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {5F5F9FB8-878E-4455-95E0-F64B2314288A} (ijjiPlugin2 Class) - http://gamedownload.ijjimax.com/gamedownload/dist/hgstart/HGPlugin11USA.cab
O16 - DPF: {C3F79A2B-B9B4-4A66-B012-3EE46475B072} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab56907.cab
O16 - DPF: {CD995117-98E5-4169-9920-6C12D4C0B548} (HGPlugin9USA Class) - http://gamedownload.ijjimax.com/gamedownload/dist/hgstart/HGPlugin9USA.cab
O16 - DPF: {F5A7706B-B9C0-4C89-A715-7A0C6B05DD48} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab56986.cab
O23 - Service: AddFiltr - Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P. - C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\AddFiltr.exe
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Adobe Systems - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Autodesk Licensing Service - Autodesk, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Autodesk Shared\Service\AdskScSrv.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG E-mail Scanner (AVGEMS) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgemc.exe
O23 - Service: Bluetooth Service (btwdins) - Broadcom Corporation. - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\bin\btwdins.exe
O23 - Service: hpqwmiex - Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P. - C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\hpqwmiex.exe
O23 - Service: NMIndexingService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexingService.exe

--
End of file - 7714 bytes


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

Download http://downloads.andymanchesta.com/RemovalTools/SDFix.exe and save it to your Desktop.

Double click SDFix.exe and it will extract the files to %systemdrive%
(Drive that contains the Windows Directory, typically *C:\SDFix)*

Please then reboot your computer in Safe Mode by doing the following :
·	Restart your computer
·	After hearing your computer beep once during startup, but before the Windows icon appears, tap the F8 key continually;
·	Instead of Windows loading as normal, the Advanced Options Menu should appear;
·	Select the first option, to run Windows in Safe Mode, then press Enter.
·	Choose your usual account.
·	Open the *extracted SDFix folder* and double click RunThis.bat to start the script.
·	Type Y to begin the cleanup process.
·	It will remove any Trojan Services and Registry Entries that it finds then prompt you to press any key to Reboot.
·	Press any Key and it will restart the PC.
·	When the PC restarts the Fixtool will run again and complete the removal process then display Finished, press any key to end the script and load your desktop icons.
·	Once the desktop icons load the SDFix report will open on screen and also save into the SDFix folder as Report.txt
(Report.txt will also be copied to Clipboard ready for posting back on the forum).
·	Finally paste the contents of the Report.txt back on the forum with a new HijackThis log
==========

Download Superantispyware (SAS) free home version

http://www.superantispyware.com/superantispywarefreevspro.html

Install it and double-click the icon on your desktop to run it.
·	It will ask if you want to update the program definitions, click Yes.
·	Under Configuration and Preferences, click the Preferences button.
·	Click the Scanning Control tab.
·	Under Scanner Options make sure the following are checked:
o	Close browsers before scanning
o	Scan for tracking cookies
o	Terminate memory threats before quarantining.
o	Please leave the others as they were.
o	Click the Close button to leave the control center screen.
·	On the main screen, under Scan for Harmful Software click Scan your computer.
·	On the left check C:\Fixed Drive.
·	On the right, under Complete Scan, choose Perform Complete Scan.
·	Click Next to start the scan. Please be patient while it scans your computer.
·	After the scan is complete a summary box will appear. Click OK.
·	Make sure everything in the white box has a check next to it, then click Next.
·	It will quarantine what it found and if it asks if you want to reboot, click Yes.
·	To retrieve the removal information for me please do the following:
o	After reboot, double-click the SUPERAntispyware icon on your desktop.
o	Click Preferences. Click the Statistics/Logs tab.
o	Under Scanner Logs, double-click SUPERAntiSpyware Scan Log.
o	It will open in your default text editor (such as Notepad/Wordpad).
o	Please highlight everything in the notepad, then right-click and choose copy.
·	Click close and close again to exit the program.
·	Please paste that information here for me regardless of what it finds*with a new HijackThis log*. 

This will take some time!!!!!!!!


----------



## totallylost89 (Sep 10, 2007)

i followed ur instructions.. but when i double clicked RunThis... nothin happened.. i probably clicked it a million times and nothin happened.. so i tried to open command prompt.. but then i couldnt open it.. and now oso i still cannot open command prompt..

so how now??? really worried now...


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

Did you do it in safe mode


----------



## totallylost89 (Sep 10, 2007)

yeap.. i did it in safe mode...


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

Move on to SuperAnti


----------



## totallylost89 (Sep 10, 2007)

so dat means i do the superanti instructions first???


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

yes


----------



## totallylost89 (Sep 10, 2007)

ok ive done scanning... so wat to do now??? post the scan results???


----------



## totallylost89 (Sep 10, 2007)

SUPERAntiSpyware Scan Log
http://www.superantispyware.com

Generated 09/11/2007 at 00:01 AM

Application Version : 3.9.1008

Core Rules Database Version : 3302
Trace Rules Database Version: 1308

Scan type : Complete Scan
Total Scan Time : 00:29:45

Memory items scanned : 352
Memory threats detected : 0
Registry items scanned : 5835
Registry threats detected : 0
File items scanned : 35192
File threats detected : 23

Adware.Tracking Cookie
C:\Documents and Settings\COMPAQ\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\COMPAQ\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\COMPAQ\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\COMPAQ\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\COMPAQ\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\COMPAQ\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\COMPAQ\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\COMPAQ\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\COMPAQ\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\COMPAQ\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\COMPAQ\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\COMPAQ\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\COMPAQ\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\COMPAQ\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\COMPAQ\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\COMPAQ\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\COMPAQ\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\COMPAQ\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\COMPAQ\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\COMPAQ\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\COMPAQ\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt

Trojan.SVCHOSTS
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\SCVHOSTS.EXE

Worm.Mytob Variant
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\TEST2.EXE


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

Post a hijack log


----------



## totallylost89 (Sep 10, 2007)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 1:00:25 AM, on 9/11/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgupsvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgemc.exe
C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\bin\btwdins.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\hpqwmiex.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\SCVVHSOT.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\QlbCtrl.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\jusched.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgcc.exe
C:\Program Files\LClock\lclock.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\SCVVHSOT.exe
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\BTTray.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\WIDCOMM\BLUETO~1\BTSTAC~1.EXE
C:\Program Files\Desktop Sidebar\dsidebar.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Program Files\BitComet\BitComet.exe
C:\Program Files\mozilla firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = about:blank
F2 - REG:system.ini: Shell=Explorer.exe SCVVHSOT.exe
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: BitComet ClickCapture - {39F7E362-828A-4B5A-BCAF-5B79BFDFEA60} - C:\Program Files\BitComet\tools\BitCometBHO_1.1.7.4.dll
O2 - BHO: Idea2 SidebarBrowserMonitor Class - {45AD732C-2CE2-4666-B366-B2214AD57A49} - C:\Program Files\Desktop Sidebar\sbhelp.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QlbCtrl] %ProgramFiles%\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\QlbCtrl.exe /Start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Persistence] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [High Definition Audio Property Page Shortcut] CHDAudPropShortcut.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StormCodec_Helper] "C:\Program Files\Ringz Studio\Storm Codec\StormSet.exe" /S /opti
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgcc.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ares] "C:\Program Files\Ares\Ares.exe" -h
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [LClock] C:\Program Files\LClock\lclock.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo Messengger] C:\WINDOWS\system32\SCVVHSOT.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: Adobe Gamma.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Synchronizer.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\AdobeCollabSync.exe
O4 - Global Startup: AutoCAD Startup Accelerator.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Autodesk Shared\acstart16.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Bluetooth.lnk = ?
O7 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\System, DisableRegedit=1
O8 - Extra context menu item: &D&ownload &with BitComet - res://C:\Program Files\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddLink.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &D&ownload all video with BitComet - res://C:\Program Files\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddVideo.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &D&ownload all with BitComet - res://C:\Program Files\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddAllLink.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Send To &Bluetooth - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie_ctx.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Subscribe in Desktop Sidebar - {09FE188B-6E85-479e-9411-51FB2220DF80} - C:\Program Files\Desktop Sidebar\sbhelp.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Subscribe in Desktop Sidebar - {09FE188B-6E85-479e-9411-51FB2220DF80} - C:\Program Files\Desktop Sidebar\sbhelp.dll
O9 - Extra button: BitComet Search - {461CC20B-FB6E-4f16-8FE8-C29359DB100E} - C:\Program Files\BitComet\tools\BitCometBHO_1.1.7.4.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {5F5F9FB8-878E-4455-95E0-F64B2314288A} (ijjiPlugin2 Class) - http://gamedownload.ijjimax.com/gamedownload/dist/hgstart/HGPlugin11USA.cab
O16 - DPF: {C3F79A2B-B9B4-4A66-B012-3EE46475B072} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab56907.cab
O16 - DPF: {CD995117-98E5-4169-9920-6C12D4C0B548} (HGPlugin9USA Class) - http://gamedownload.ijjimax.com/gamedownload/dist/hgstart/HGPlugin9USA.cab
O16 - DPF: {F5A7706B-B9C0-4C89-A715-7A0C6B05DD48} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab56986.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O23 - Service: AddFiltr - Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P. - C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\AddFiltr.exe
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Adobe Systems - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Autodesk Licensing Service - Autodesk, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Autodesk Shared\Service\AdskScSrv.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG E-mail Scanner (AVGEMS) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgemc.exe
O23 - Service: Bluetooth Service (btwdins) - Broadcom Corporation. - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\bin\btwdins.exe
O23 - Service: hpqwmiex - Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P. - C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\hpqwmiex.exe
O23 - Service: NMIndexingService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexingService.exe

--
End of file - 7816 bytes


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

You may want to print this or save it to notepad as we will go to safe mode.

Fix these with HiJackThis  mark them, close IE, click fix checked

F2 - REG:system.ini: Shell=Explorer.exe SCVVHSOT.exe

O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo Messengger] C:\WINDOWS\system32\SCVVHSOT.exe

O7 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\System, DisableRegedit=1

DownLoad http://www.downloads.subratam.org/KillBox.zip or
http://www.thespykiller.co.uk/files/killbox.exe

Restart your computer into safe mode now. (Tapping F8 at the first black screen) Perform the following steps in safe mode:

Double-click on Killbox.exe to run it. Now put a tick by DELETE ON REBOOT. In the "Full Path of File to Delete" box, copy and paste each of the following line(s) one at a time then click on the button that has the red circle with the X in the middle after you enter each file. It will ask for confimation to delete the file. Click Yes. Continue with that same procedure until you have copied and pasted all of these in the "Paste Full Path of File to Delete" box. 
*Be sure to note the EXACT spelling of the file*

C:\WINDOWS\system32\SCVVHSOT.exe

Note: It is possible that Killbox will tell you that one or more files do not exist. If that happens, just continue on with all the files. Be sure you don't miss any.

START  RUN  type in %temp% - OK - Edit  Select all  File  Delete

Delete everything in the C:\Windows\Temp folder or C:\WINNT\temp

Not all temp files will delete and that is normal
Empty the recycle bin
Boot and post a new hijack log from normal NOT safe mode

* How are things on the PC??????????? *


----------



## totallylost89 (Sep 10, 2007)

i will do this in the mornin.. coz its 1.30am here... thx.. i will post the results later..


----------



## totallylost89 (Sep 10, 2007)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 4:20:49 PM, on 9/11/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgupsvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgemc.exe
C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\bin\btwdins.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\hpqwmiex.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\QlbCtrl.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\jusched.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgcc.exe
C:\Program Files\LClock\lclock.exe
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\BTTray.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\WIDCOMM\BLUETO~1\BTSTAC~1.EXE
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = about:blank
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: BitComet ClickCapture - {39F7E362-828A-4B5A-BCAF-5B79BFDFEA60} - C:\Program Files\BitComet\tools\BitCometBHO_1.1.7.4.dll
O2 - BHO: Idea2 SidebarBrowserMonitor Class - {45AD732C-2CE2-4666-B366-B2214AD57A49} - C:\Program Files\Desktop Sidebar\sbhelp.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QlbCtrl] %ProgramFiles%\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\QlbCtrl.exe /Start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Persistence] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [High Definition Audio Property Page Shortcut] CHDAudPropShortcut.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StormCodec_Helper] "C:\Program Files\Ringz Studio\Storm Codec\StormSet.exe" /S /opti
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgcc.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ares] "C:\Program Files\Ares\Ares.exe" -h
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [LClock] C:\Program Files\LClock\lclock.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: Adobe Gamma.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Synchronizer.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\AdobeCollabSync.exe
O4 - Global Startup: AutoCAD Startup Accelerator.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Autodesk Shared\acstart16.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Bluetooth.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: &D&ownload &with BitComet - res://C:\Program Files\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddLink.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &D&ownload all video with BitComet - res://C:\Program Files\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddVideo.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &D&ownload all with BitComet - res://C:\Program Files\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddAllLink.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Send To &Bluetooth - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie_ctx.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Subscribe in Desktop Sidebar - {09FE188B-6E85-479e-9411-51FB2220DF80} - C:\Program Files\Desktop Sidebar\sbhelp.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Subscribe in Desktop Sidebar - {09FE188B-6E85-479e-9411-51FB2220DF80} - C:\Program Files\Desktop Sidebar\sbhelp.dll
O9 - Extra button: BitComet Search - {461CC20B-FB6E-4f16-8FE8-C29359DB100E} - C:\Program Files\BitComet\tools\BitCometBHO_1.1.7.4.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {5F5F9FB8-878E-4455-95E0-F64B2314288A} (ijjiPlugin2 Class) - http://gamedownload.ijjimax.com/gamedownload/dist/hgstart/HGPlugin11USA.cab
O16 - DPF: {C3F79A2B-B9B4-4A66-B012-3EE46475B072} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab56907.cab
O16 - DPF: {CD995117-98E5-4169-9920-6C12D4C0B548} (HGPlugin9USA Class) - http://gamedownload.ijjimax.com/gamedownload/dist/hgstart/HGPlugin9USA.cab
O16 - DPF: {F5A7706B-B9C0-4C89-A715-7A0C6B05DD48} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab56986.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O23 - Service: AddFiltr - Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P. - C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\AddFiltr.exe
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Adobe Systems - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Autodesk Licensing Service - Autodesk, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Autodesk Shared\Service\AdskScSrv.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG E-mail Scanner (AVGEMS) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgemc.exe
O23 - Service: Bluetooth Service (btwdins) - Broadcom Corporation. - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\bin\btwdins.exe
O23 - Service: hpqwmiex - Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P. - C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\hpqwmiex.exe
O23 - Service: NMIndexingService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexingService.exe

--
End of file - 7376 bytes


----------



## totallylost89 (Sep 10, 2007)

ive done all u told me to, but my task manager is still disabled by administrator...


----------



## totallylost89 (Sep 10, 2007)

hallloooo??? anyone there???


----------



## totallylost89 (Sep 10, 2007)

are u there???


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

*NOTE: If you have downloaded ComboFix previously please delete that version and download it again!*

Download this file :

http://download.bleepingcomputer.com/sUBs/Beta/ComboFix.exe

Double click combofix.exe & follow the prompts.
When finished, it shall produce a log for you. *Post that log* 

Note: 
Do not mouseclick combofix's window while its running. That may cause it to stall


----------



## totallylost89 (Sep 10, 2007)

hey i cant open combofix... i think its connected to command prompt rite??? yea.. same thing, cant open command prompt... i will post hijackthis log again.. i think i see SCVVHSOT.exe is bak...


----------



## totallylost89 (Sep 10, 2007)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 10:11, on 2007-09-12
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgupsvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgemc.exe
C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\bin\btwdins.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\hpqwmiex.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\SCVVHSOT.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\QlbCtrl.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\jusched.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgcc.exe
C:\Program Files\LClock\lclock.exe
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\SCVVHSOT.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\BTTray.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\WIDCOMM\BLUETO~1\BTSTAC~1.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Desktop Sidebar\dsidebar.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Program Files\mozilla firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = about:blank
F2 - REG:system.ini: Shell=Explorer.exe SCVVHSOT.exe
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: BitComet ClickCapture - {39F7E362-828A-4B5A-BCAF-5B79BFDFEA60} - C:\Program Files\BitComet\tools\BitCometBHO_1.1.7.4.dll
O2 - BHO: Idea2 SidebarBrowserMonitor Class - {45AD732C-2CE2-4666-B366-B2214AD57A49} - C:\Program Files\Desktop Sidebar\sbhelp.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QlbCtrl] %ProgramFiles%\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\QlbCtrl.exe /Start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Persistence] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [High Definition Audio Property Page Shortcut] CHDAudPropShortcut.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StormCodec_Helper] "C:\Program Files\Ringz Studio\Storm Codec\StormSet.exe" /S /opti
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgcc.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ares] "C:\Program Files\Ares\Ares.exe" -h
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [LClock] C:\Program Files\LClock\lclock.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: Adobe Gamma.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Synchronizer.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\AdobeCollabSync.exe
O4 - Global Startup: AutoCAD Startup Accelerator.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Autodesk Shared\acstart16.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Bluetooth.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: &D&ownload &with BitComet - res://C:\Program Files\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddLink.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &D&ownload all video with BitComet - res://C:\Program Files\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddVideo.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &D&ownload all with BitComet - res://C:\Program Files\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddAllLink.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Send To &Bluetooth - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie_ctx.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Subscribe in Desktop Sidebar - {09FE188B-6E85-479e-9411-51FB2220DF80} - C:\Program Files\Desktop Sidebar\sbhelp.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Subscribe in Desktop Sidebar - {09FE188B-6E85-479e-9411-51FB2220DF80} - C:\Program Files\Desktop Sidebar\sbhelp.dll
O9 - Extra button: BitComet Search - {461CC20B-FB6E-4f16-8FE8-C29359DB100E} - C:\Program Files\BitComet\tools\BitCometBHO_1.1.7.4.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {5F5F9FB8-878E-4455-95E0-F64B2314288A} (ijjiPlugin2 Class) - http://gamedownload.ijjimax.com/gamedownload/dist/hgstart/HGPlugin11USA.cab
O16 - DPF: {C3F79A2B-B9B4-4A66-B012-3EE46475B072} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab56907.cab
O16 - DPF: {CD995117-98E5-4169-9920-6C12D4C0B548} (HGPlugin9USA Class) - http://gamedownload.ijjimax.com/gamedownload/dist/hgstart/HGPlugin9USA.cab
O16 - DPF: {F5A7706B-B9C0-4C89-A715-7A0C6B05DD48} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab56986.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O23 - Service: AddFiltr - Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P. - C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\AddFiltr.exe
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Adobe Systems - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Autodesk Licensing Service - Autodesk, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Autodesk Shared\Service\AdskScSrv.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG E-mail Scanner (AVGEMS) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgemc.exe
O23 - Service: Bluetooth Service (btwdins) - Broadcom Corporation. - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\bin\btwdins.exe
O23 - Service: hpqwmiex - Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P. - C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\hpqwmiex.exe
O23 - Service: NMIndexingService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexingService.exe

--
End of file - 7703 bytes


----------



## totallylost89 (Sep 10, 2007)

hey, everthing reappeared again.. does it have to do with my task manager being disabled
now, i cant run regedit.exe and command prompt. but when i followed ur previous instruction, i could run regedit.exe, but not command prompt, 

in regedit.exe i followed this 

HKEY_CURRENT_USER \ Software \ Microsoft \ Windows \ CurrentVersion \ Policies\ System

and i found a value called disabletaskmgr

i wanted to remove it, but then i wasnt sure, wanted to get ur feedback... anyways.. i cant enter regedit.exe anymore(for now) and i cant run combofix because its linked to command prompt.. pls help me!


----------



## totallylost89 (Sep 10, 2007)

hey.. im thinkin whether i should juz reformat my comp... coz da stupid trojans keeps comin bak and ran SUPERantispyware 3 times, and 3 times oso a trojan and a worm was detected and removed.. but it kept on comin bak.. so how??? should i juz reformat my comp??? i wouldnt like to, but if its never gonna leave i guess i would have to riteee???

pls reply...


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

Do not confuse the follow as you AV this is a different program

Download AVG Anti-Spyware from http://www.ewido.net/en/download/ and save that file to your desktop. Note: This is NOT the Anti Virus from AVG.

When the trial period expires it becomes feature-limited freeware but is still worth keeping as a good on-demand scanner.
1.	Once you have downloaded AVG Anti-Spyware, locate the icon on the desktop and double click it to launch the set up program.
2.	Once the setup is complete you will need run AVG Anti-Spyware and update the definition files.
3.	On the main screen select the icon "Update" then select the "Update now" link.
o	Next select the "Start Update" button. The update will start and a progress bar will show the updates being installed.
4.	Once the update has completed, select the "Scanner" icon at the top of the screen, then select the "Settings" tab.
5.	Once in the Settings screen click on "Recommended actions" and then select "Quarantine".
6.	Under "Reports"
o	Select "Automatically generate report after every scan"
o	Un-Select "Only if threats were found"
Close AVG Anti-Spyware. Do Not run a scan just yet, we will run it in safe mode.
1.	Reboot your computer into Safe Mode. You can do this by restarting your computer and continually tapping the F8 key until a menu appears. Use your up arrow key to highlight Safe Mode then hit enter.

IMPORTANT: Do not open any other windows or programs while AVG Anti-Spyware is scanning as it may interfere with the scanning process:
2.	Launch AVG Anti-Spyware by double clicking the icon on your desktop.
3.	Select the "Scanner" icon at the top and then the "Scan" tab then click on "Complete System Scan".
4.	AVG will now begin the scanning process. Please be patient as this may take a little time.
Once the scan is complete, do the following:
5.	If you have any infections you will be prompted. Then select "Apply all actions."
6.	Next select the "Reports" icon at the top.
7.	Select the "Save report as" button in the lower lef- hand of the screen and save it to a text file on your system (make sure to remember where you saved that file. This is important).
8.	Close AVG Anti-Spyware and reboot your system back into Normal Mode.
Post the log from AVG and a new HiJack log


----------



## totallylost89 (Sep 10, 2007)

this is the log file for the avg antispy scan..

AVG Anti-Spyware - Scan Report
---------------------------------------------------------

+ Created at:	23:04 2007-09-13

+ Scan result:

C:\Documents and Settings\COMPAQ\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Atdmt : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\COMPAQ\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Ivwbox : Cleaned.

::Report end


----------



## totallylost89 (Sep 10, 2007)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 23:12, on 2007-09-13
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgupsvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgemc.exe
C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\bin\btwdins.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\hpqwmiex.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\QlbCtrl.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\SCVVHSOT.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\jusched.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgcc.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe
C:\Program Files\LClock\lclock.exe
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\SCVVHSOT.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\BTTray.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\WIDCOMM\BLUETO~1\BTSTAC~1.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\mozilla firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = about:blank
F2 - REG:system.ini: Shell=Explorer.exe SCVVHSOT.exe
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: BitComet ClickCapture - {39F7E362-828A-4B5A-BCAF-5B79BFDFEA60} - C:\Program Files\BitComet\tools\BitCometBHO_1.1.7.4.dll
O2 - BHO: Idea2 SidebarBrowserMonitor Class - {45AD732C-2CE2-4666-B366-B2214AD57A49} - C:\Program Files\Desktop Sidebar\sbhelp.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QlbCtrl] %ProgramFiles%\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\QlbCtrl.exe /Start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Persistence] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [High Definition Audio Property Page Shortcut] CHDAudPropShortcut.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StormCodec_Helper] "C:\Program Files\Ringz Studio\Storm Codec\StormSet.exe" /S /opti
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgcc.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [!AVG Anti-Spyware] "C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe" /minimized
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ares] "C:\Program Files\Ares\Ares.exe" -h
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [LClock] C:\Program Files\LClock\lclock.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo Messengger] C:\WINDOWS\system32\SCVVHSOT.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: Adobe Gamma.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Synchronizer.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\AdobeCollabSync.exe
O4 - Global Startup: AutoCAD Startup Accelerator.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Autodesk Shared\acstart16.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Bluetooth.lnk = ?
O7 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\System, DisableRegedit=1
O8 - Extra context menu item: &D&ownload &with BitComet - res://C:\Program Files\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddLink.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &D&ownload all video with BitComet - res://C:\Program Files\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddVideo.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &D&ownload all with BitComet - res://C:\Program Files\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddAllLink.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Send To &Bluetooth - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie_ctx.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Subscribe in Desktop Sidebar - {09FE188B-6E85-479e-9411-51FB2220DF80} - C:\Program Files\Desktop Sidebar\sbhelp.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Subscribe in Desktop Sidebar - {09FE188B-6E85-479e-9411-51FB2220DF80} - C:\Program Files\Desktop Sidebar\sbhelp.dll
O9 - Extra button: BitComet Search - {461CC20B-FB6E-4f16-8FE8-C29359DB100E} - C:\Program Files\BitComet\tools\BitCometBHO_1.1.7.4.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {5F5F9FB8-878E-4455-95E0-F64B2314288A} (ijjiPlugin2 Class) - http://gamedownload.ijjimax.com/gamedownload/dist/hgstart/HGPlugin11USA.cab
O16 - DPF: {C3F79A2B-B9B4-4A66-B012-3EE46475B072} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab56907.cab
O16 - DPF: {CD995117-98E5-4169-9920-6C12D4C0B548} (HGPlugin9USA Class) - http://gamedownload.ijjimax.com/gamedownload/dist/hgstart/HGPlugin9USA.cab
O16 - DPF: {F5A7706B-B9C0-4C89-A715-7A0C6B05DD48} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab56986.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O23 - Service: AddFiltr - Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P. - C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\AddFiltr.exe
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Adobe Systems - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Autodesk Licensing Service - Autodesk, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Autodesk Shared\Service\AdskScSrv.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - GRISOFT s.r.o. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG E-mail Scanner (AVGEMS) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgemc.exe
O23 - Service: Bluetooth Service (btwdins) - Broadcom Corporation. - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\bin\btwdins.exe
O23 - Service: hpqwmiex - Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P. - C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\hpqwmiex.exe
O23 - Service: NMIndexingService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexingService.exe

--
End of file - 8067 bytes


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

Download the enclosed folder. It contains a program written by Rathat, and it is a policy Controller. Save and extract this program to the desktop. Once extracted, click on the RatsCheddar.exe file. Enable everything then click on Exit.

Warning: This program was developed for Windows XP ONLY. Do not run this program in any other Operating System.


----------



## totallylost89 (Sep 10, 2007)

ok ive done wat uve asked me to do... so wat now???


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

Please do not use blog speak! - How is the system now


----------



## totallylost89 (Sep 10, 2007)

what is blog speak??? anyways.. my system is still the same.. nothing has changed..

my task manager is still disabled, and the SCVVHSOT.exe virus thing is still there.. 

i will post my HJT log in the next reply.


----------



## totallylost89 (Sep 10, 2007)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 23:50, on 2007-09-14
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgupsvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgemc.exe
C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\bin\btwdins.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\hpqwmiex.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\SCVVHSOT.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\QlbCtrl.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\jusched.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgcc.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe
C:\Program Files\LClock\lclock.exe
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\SCVVHSOT.exe
C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\BTTray.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\WIDCOMM\BLUETO~1\BTSTAC~1.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\HEWLET~1\Shared\HPQTOA~1.EXE
C:\Program Files\mozilla firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Desktop Sidebar\dsidebar.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = about:blank
F2 - REG:system.ini: Shell=Explorer.exe SCVVHSOT.exe
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: BitComet ClickCapture - {39F7E362-828A-4B5A-BCAF-5B79BFDFEA60} - C:\Program Files\BitComet\tools\BitCometBHO_1.1.7.4.dll
O2 - BHO: Idea2 SidebarBrowserMonitor Class - {45AD732C-2CE2-4666-B366-B2214AD57A49} - C:\Program Files\Desktop Sidebar\sbhelp.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QlbCtrl] %ProgramFiles%\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\QlbCtrl.exe /Start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Persistence] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [High Definition Audio Property Page Shortcut] CHDAudPropShortcut.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StormCodec_Helper] "C:\Program Files\Ringz Studio\Storm Codec\StormSet.exe" /S /opti
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgcc.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [!AVG Anti-Spyware] "C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe" /minimized
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ares] "C:\Program Files\Ares\Ares.exe" -h
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [LClock] C:\Program Files\LClock\lclock.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo Messengger] C:\WINDOWS\system32\SCVVHSOT.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: Adobe Gamma.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Synchronizer.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\AdobeCollabSync.exe
O4 - Global Startup: AutoCAD Startup Accelerator.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Autodesk Shared\acstart16.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Bluetooth.lnk = ?
O7 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\System, DisableRegedit=1
O8 - Extra context menu item: &D&ownload &with BitComet - res://C:\Program Files\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddLink.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &D&ownload all video with BitComet - res://C:\Program Files\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddVideo.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &D&ownload all with BitComet - res://C:\Program Files\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddAllLink.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Send To &Bluetooth - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie_ctx.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Subscribe in Desktop Sidebar - {09FE188B-6E85-479e-9411-51FB2220DF80} - C:\Program Files\Desktop Sidebar\sbhelp.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Subscribe in Desktop Sidebar - {09FE188B-6E85-479e-9411-51FB2220DF80} - C:\Program Files\Desktop Sidebar\sbhelp.dll
O9 - Extra button: BitComet Search - {461CC20B-FB6E-4f16-8FE8-C29359DB100E} - C:\Program Files\BitComet\tools\BitCometBHO_1.1.7.4.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {5F5F9FB8-878E-4455-95E0-F64B2314288A} (ijjiPlugin2 Class) - http://gamedownload.ijjimax.com/gamedownload/dist/hgstart/HGPlugin11USA.cab
O16 - DPF: {C3F79A2B-B9B4-4A66-B012-3EE46475B072} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab56907.cab
O16 - DPF: {CD995117-98E5-4169-9920-6C12D4C0B548} (HGPlugin9USA Class) - http://gamedownload.ijjimax.com/gamedownload/dist/hgstart/HGPlugin9USA.cab
O16 - DPF: {F5A7706B-B9C0-4C89-A715-7A0C6B05DD48} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab56986.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O23 - Service: AddFiltr - Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P. - C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\AddFiltr.exe
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Adobe Systems - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Autodesk Licensing Service - Autodesk, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Autodesk Shared\Service\AdskScSrv.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - GRISOFT s.r.o. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG E-mail Scanner (AVGEMS) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgemc.exe
O23 - Service: Bluetooth Service (btwdins) - Broadcom Corporation. - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\bin\btwdins.exe
O23 - Service: hpqwmiex - Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P. - C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\hpqwmiex.exe
O23 - Service: NMIndexingService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexingService.exe

--
End of file - 8150 bytes


----------



## totallylost89 (Sep 10, 2007)

the screen which says "task manager has been disabled by administrator" doesn't appear anymore, but i still can't open task manager. it looks like a program is blocking it from opening. i can see it appear for 1/4 of a sec.

and as i mentioned earlier, SCVVHSOT.exe is still there... its in the log i juz posted.


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

go back and try post 4 again, re-download it


----------



## totallylost89 (Sep 10, 2007)

i can't open RunThis.bat because something is blocking my command prompt. it is the same as before.


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

Go to the link below and download the trial version of SpySweeper:

SpySweeper http://www.webroot.com/consumer/products/spysweeper/?acode=af1&rc=855

(It's a 2 week trial.)

* Click the Try Spy Sweeper for FreeDownload the trial link. (Download Antivirus if required)
* Install it. During the install it will prompt for updates, these can be gotten now or later
* Once the program is installed, it will open.
* It will prompt you to update to the latest definitions, if not already done so, before proceding check to ensure that you are up to date (Click Home > Bottom middle of page will tell you) .
* Once the definitions are installed, click Options on the left side.
* Click the Options tab on the left hand side.
* Chose Custom Sweep (Raido Buttom)
* Chose Change Settings (Link)
* Where to Sweep
> Select My Computer
* What to Sweep
> Select all options available (enable Virus scan if available)
* Skip File Types
> Do not skip any file types
* Advanced Options
> Select all options available

* Click Sweep on the left side.
* Click the Black arrow next to start full sweep
* Select Start Custom Sweep
* When it's done scanning, copy Items Found into Notepad
* Make sure everything has a check next to it, then click the Next button.
* It will remove all of the items found.
* Click the Summary tab and click Finish.
* Compare the contents of the notepad to the report
* Place the contens of the notepad into your next reply identifying any items not removed.

If Spy Sweeper Suggests rebooting and scanning again repeat process and copy that information into your next reply as well.

Also post a new Hijack This log.


----------



## totallylost89 (Sep 10, 2007)

webroot didnt detect anything maybe because i scanned with superantispyware before i rebooted my computer. the scan made by superantispyware detected these two

trojan.SVCHOSTS
under - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\SCVHOSTS.EXE

and

Worm.Mytob.Variant
under - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\TEST2.EXE

but these two are removed already but seems to come back every now and then.


----------



## totallylost89 (Sep 10, 2007)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 11:32, on 2007-09-15
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgupsvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgemc.exe
C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\bin\btwdins.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\hpqwmiex.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\SCVVHSOT.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\QlbCtrl.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\jusched.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgcc.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeperUI.exe
C:\Program Files\LClock\lclock.exe
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\SCVVHSOT.exe
C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\BTTray.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\WIDCOMM\BLUETO~1\BTSTAC~1.EXE
C:\Program Files\mozilla firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SSU.EXE
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = about:blank
F2 - REG:system.ini: Shell=Explorer.exe SCVVHSOT.exe
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: BitComet ClickCapture - {39F7E362-828A-4B5A-BCAF-5B79BFDFEA60} - C:\Program Files\BitComet\tools\BitCometBHO_1.1.7.4.dll
O2 - BHO: Idea2 SidebarBrowserMonitor Class - {45AD732C-2CE2-4666-B366-B2214AD57A49} - C:\Program Files\Desktop Sidebar\sbhelp.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QlbCtrl] "C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\QlbCtrl.exe" /Start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Persistence] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [High Definition Audio Property Page Shortcut] CHDAudPropShortcut.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StormCodec_Helper] "C:\Program Files\Ringz Studio\Storm Codec\StormSet.exe" /S /opti
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] "C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgcc.exe" /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NeroCheck.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [!AVG Anti-Spyware] "C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe" /minimized
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SpySweeper] C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeperUI.exe /startintray
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ares] "C:\Program Files\Ares\Ares.exe" -h
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [LClock] "C:\Program Files\LClock\lclock.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] "C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo Messengger] C:\WINDOWS\system32\SCVVHSOT.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: Adobe Gamma.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Synchronizer.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\AdobeCollabSync.exe
O4 - Global Startup: AutoCAD Startup Accelerator.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Autodesk Shared\acstart16.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Bluetooth.lnk = ?
O7 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\System, DisableRegedit=1
O8 - Extra context menu item: &D&ownload &with BitComet - res://C:\Program Files\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddLink.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &D&ownload all video with BitComet - res://C:\Program Files\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddVideo.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &D&ownload all with BitComet - res://C:\Program Files\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddAllLink.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Send To &Bluetooth - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie_ctx.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Subscribe in Desktop Sidebar - {09FE188B-6E85-479e-9411-51FB2220DF80} - C:\Program Files\Desktop Sidebar\sbhelp.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Subscribe in Desktop Sidebar - {09FE188B-6E85-479e-9411-51FB2220DF80} - C:\Program Files\Desktop Sidebar\sbhelp.dll
O9 - Extra button: BitComet Search - {461CC20B-FB6E-4f16-8FE8-C29359DB100E} - C:\Program Files\BitComet\tools\BitCometBHO_1.1.7.4.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {5F5F9FB8-878E-4455-95E0-F64B2314288A} (ijjiPlugin2 Class) - http://gamedownload.ijjimax.com/gamedownload/dist/hgstart/HGPlugin11USA.cab
O16 - DPF: {C3F79A2B-B9B4-4A66-B012-3EE46475B072} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab56907.cab
O16 - DPF: {CD995117-98E5-4169-9920-6C12D4C0B548} (HGPlugin9USA Class) - http://gamedownload.ijjimax.com/gamedownload/dist/hgstart/HGPlugin9USA.cab
O16 - DPF: {F5A7706B-B9C0-4C89-A715-7A0C6B05DD48} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab56986.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O23 - Service: AddFiltr - Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P. - C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\AddFiltr.exe
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Adobe Systems - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Autodesk Licensing Service - Autodesk, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Autodesk Shared\Service\AdskScSrv.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - GRISOFT s.r.o. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG E-mail Scanner (AVGEMS) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgemc.exe
O23 - Service: Bluetooth Service (btwdins) - Broadcom Corporation. - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\bin\btwdins.exe
O23 - Service: hpqwmiex - Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P. - C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\hpqwmiex.exe
O23 - Service: NMIndexingService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexingService.exe
O23 - Service: Webroot Spy Sweeper Engine (WebrootSpySweeperService) - Webroot Software, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe

--
End of file - 8392 bytes


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

Download pocket killbox from http://www.thespykiller.co.uk/files/killbox.exe & put it on the desktop where you can find it easily

now Start killbox paste the first file listed below into the full pathname and file to delete box

The file name will appear in the window and if the file exists it will appear in blue under that window then select standard file kill, press the red X button, say yes to the prompt and once the file deleted message comes up then repeat for each file in turn

C:\WINDOWS\system32\CMD.COM
C:\WINDOWS\system32\netstat.com
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ping.com
C:\WINDOWS\system32\regedit.com
C:\WINDOWS\system32\tasklist.com
C:\WINDOWS\system32\taskkill.com
C:\WINDOWS\system32\tracert.com


----------



## totallylost89 (Sep 10, 2007)

non of the file names you gave me exists... so how now???

shouldn't i remove something like C:\WINDOWS\system32\SCVVHSOT.exe or something like that???


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

What happens when you

Start>Run and type cmd


----------



## totallylost89 (Sep 10, 2007)

nothing, the screen just disappears...


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

I want you to do post 15 again, but you need to disconnect from the internet and then shutdown your AV and anything else thats active - delete the file using windows explorer


----------



## totallylost89 (Sep 10, 2007)

when you say that i need to shutdown my AV and anything that's active what do you exactly mean? do you mean i should close all my applications, even the ones on my taskbar at the bottom right of the screen?


----------



## totallylost89 (Sep 10, 2007)

I couldnt find the SCVVHSOT.exe file in system32, but then i killed it using killbox same way as post 15.

when i was looking for the file, i found SCVVHSOT.EXE under C:\WINDOWS\SCVVHSOT.EXE

what should i do with this, should i remove it using killbox as well???


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

Yes shoot it


----------



## totallylost89 (Sep 10, 2007)

after i delete this... should i do this???

* Click Start, Run and type Regedit.exe
* Navigate to the following branch:

HKEY_CURRENT_USER \ Software \ Microsoft \ Windows \ CurrentVersion \ Policies\ System

* In the right-pane, delete the value named DisableTaskMgr
* Close Regedit.exe


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

I don't think you delete the key I think you change the value to 0 or to 1


----------



## totallylost89 (Sep 10, 2007)

how do u do that???


----------



## totallylost89 (Sep 10, 2007)

woahhhh now i see three things there..

DisableCMD
DisableRegistryTools
DisableTaskMgr


how now??? before this when i was looking through about after i did post 15 i only saw DisableTaskMgr..


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

OK I don't have that so delete the key


----------



## totallylost89 (Sep 10, 2007)

so delete all???


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

http://windowsxp.mvps.org/disablecmd.htm

http://www.patheticcockroach.com/mpam4/index.php?p=28

http://windowsxp.mvps.org/Taskmanager_error.htm


----------



## totallylost89 (Sep 10, 2007)

oops.. i deleted it all.. but anyhow, my system works fine now.. do i need to worry about me deleting these files???


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

I would delete them


----------



## totallylost89 (Sep 10, 2007)

hey.. this problem still comes back.. i mean, i will be ok for maybe a day or two, but then after that something will happen, and my task manager will be disabled again..

anyways.. i am posting the combofix log of my pc, i think there is something wrong


----------



## totallylost89 (Sep 10, 2007)

ComboFix 07-09-12.4 - "COMPAQ" 2007-09-18 23:59:23.3 - NTFSx86 
Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition 5.1.2600.2.1252.1.1033.18.1011 [GMT 8:00]
.

((((((((((((((((((((((((( Files Created from 2007-08-18 to 2007-09-18 )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.

2007-09-16 13:58 d--------	C:\DOCUME~1\NETWOR~1\APPLIC~1\Webroot
2007-09-15 10:32	23,864	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\sskbfd.sys
2007-09-15 10:32	21,816	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\sshrmd.sys
2007-09-15 10:32	20,280	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\SSFS0BB8.sys
2007-09-15 10:32	163,128	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ssidrv.sys
2007-09-15 10:32	1,521,464	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\WRSetup.dll
2007-09-15 10:32 d--------	C:\Program Files\Webroot
2007-09-15 10:32 d--------	C:\DOCUME~1\LOCALS~1\APPLIC~1\Webroot
2007-09-15 10:32 d--------	C:\DOCUME~1\COMPAQ\APPLIC~1\Webroot
2007-09-15 10:32 d--------	C:\DOCUME~1\ALLUSE~1\APPLIC~1\Webroot
2007-09-15 10:22	164	--a------	C:\install.dat
2007-09-13 20:54	10,872	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\AvgAsCln.sys
2007-09-12 10:07	51,200	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\NirCmd.exe
2007-09-11 16:08 d--------	C:\!KillBox
2007-09-10 23:27 d--------	C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware
2007-09-10 23:27 d--------	C:\DOCUME~1\COMPAQ\APPLIC~1\SUPERAntiSpyware.com
2007-09-10 23:27 d--------	C:\DOCUME~1\ALLUSE~1\APPLIC~1\SUPERAntiSpyware.com
2007-09-10 22:11 d--------	C:\Program Files\Trend Micro
2007-09-04 15:55	299,008	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\uninst.exe
2007-09-04 15:55 d--------	C:\DOCUME~1\COMPAQ\WINDOWS
2007-08-26 19:09	31,616	--a--c---	C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\usbccgp.sys
2007-08-26 19:09	31,616	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbccgp.sys
2007-08-26 19:09	21,504	--a--c---	C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\hidserv.dll
2007-08-26 19:09	21,504	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\hidserv.dll
2007-08-20 02:38	76,560	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\tmcomm.sys
2007-08-20 02:29 d--------	C:\DOCUME~1\COMPAQ\.housecall6.6

.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Find3M Report ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
2007-09-18 09:15	---------	d--------	C:\DOCUME~1\COMPAQ\APPLIC~1\Desktop Sidebar
2007-09-17 23:28	---------	d--------	C:\Program Files\Windows Live Safety Center
2007-09-12 10:05	---------	d--------	C:\Program Files\BitComet
2007-09-10 23:25	---------	d--------	C:\Program Files\Common Files\Wise Installation Wizard
2007-09-04 16:18	---------	d--h-----	C:\Program Files\InstallShield Installation Information
2007-09-01 19:15	---------	d--------	C:\DOCUME~1\COMPAQ\APPLIC~1\U3
2007-08-22 14:56	---------	d--------	C:\Program Files\Desktop Sidebar
2007-08-15 02:12	---------	d--------	C:\Program Files\DivX
2007-08-07 12:56	---------	d--------	C:\Program Files\NDOORS
2007-07-30 19:19	92504	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\cdm.dll
2007-07-30 19:19	549720	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuapi.dll
2007-07-30 19:19	53080	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
2007-07-30 19:19	43352	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\wups2.dll
2007-07-30 19:19	325976	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\wucltui.dll
2007-07-30 19:19	203096	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuweb.dll
2007-07-30 19:19	1712984	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuaueng.dll
2007-07-30 19:18	33624	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\wups.dll
2007-07-27 07:06	200704	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\ssldivx.dll
2007-07-27 07:06	1044480	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\libdivx.dll
2007-07-23 18:57	---------	d--h-----	C:\DOCUME~1\COMPAQ\APPLIC~1\ijjigame
2007-07-22 03:00	---------	d--------	C:\Program Files\MSXML 4.0
2007-07-21 09:33	---------	d--------	C:\Program Files\Senselock
2007-07-21 09:24	---------	d--------	C:\DOCUME~1\COMPAQ\APPLIC~1\Autodesk
2007-07-21 09:22	---------	d--------	C:\DOCUME~1\ALLUSE~1\APPLIC~1\Autodesk
2007-07-21 09:21	---------	d--------	C:\Program Files\Common Files\Autodesk Shared
2007-07-21 09:21	---------	d--------	C:\Program Files\Autodesk
2007-07-21 09:21	---------	d--------	C:\Program Files\AutoCAD 2005
2007-07-21 09:21	---------	d--------	C:\Program Files\AnswerWorks 4.0
2007-07-17 16:04	4673280	--a------	C:\BitComet_0.90_setup.exe
2007-06-26 14:08	1104896	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\msxml3.dll
2007-06-19 21:31	282112	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\gdi32.dll
.

((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Reg Loading Points ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.

*Note* empty entries & legit default entries are not shown

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"QlbCtrl"="C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\QlbCtrl.exe" [2006-06-19 11:33]
"IgfxTray"="C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe" [2006-08-14 14:39]
"HotKeysCmds"="C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe" [2006-08-14 14:41]
"Persistence"="C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe" [2006-08-14 14:38]
"High Definition Audio Property Page Shortcut"="CHDAudPropShortcut.exe" [2006-04-18 11:29 C:\WINDOWS\system32\CHDAudPropShortcut.exe]
"SunJavaUpdateSched"="C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\jusched.exe" [2007-07-12 04:00]
"StormCodec_Helper"="C:\Program Files\Ringz Studio\Storm Codec\StormSet.exe" [2006-11-27 02:30]
"AVG7_CC"="C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgcc.exe" [2007-09-14 12:07]
"NeroFilterCheck"="C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NeroCheck.exe" [2006-01-12 15:40]
"!AVG Anti-Spyware"="C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe" [2007-06-11 17:25]
"SpySweeper"="C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeperUI.exe" [2007-07-19 22:54]

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"ares"="C:\Program Files\Ares\Ares.exe" []
"LClock"="C:\Program Files\LClock\lclock.exe" [2004-09-20 02:27]
"SUPERAntiSpyware"="C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe" [2007-06-21 14:06]

[HKEY_USERS\.default\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\run]
"Yahoo Messengger"=C:\WINDOWS\system32\SCVVHSOT.exe

C:\DOCUME~1\ALLUSE~1\STARTM~1\Programs\Startup\
Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe [2006-10-23 01:48:20]
Adobe Reader Synchronizer.lnk - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\AdobeCollabSync.exe [2006-10-23 00:01:50]
AutoCAD Startup Accelerator.lnk - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Autodesk Shared\acstart16.exe [2004-05-17 17:16:44]
Bluetooth.lnk - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\BTTray.exe [2006-05-12 13:33:22]

C:\DOCUME~1\COMPAQ\STARTM~1\Programs\Startup\
Adobe Gamma.lnk - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe [2005-03-16 19:16:50]

[HKEY_USERS\.default\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\policies\explorer]
"NofolderOptions"=1 (0x1)

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\ShellExecuteHooks]
"{5AE067D3-9AFB-48E0-853A-EBB7F4A000DA}"= C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASSEH.DLL [2006-12-20 13:55 77824]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\winlogon\notify\!SASWinLogon] 
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll 2007-04-19 13:41 294912 C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^COMPAQ^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^OpenOffice.org 2.2.lnk]
path=C:\Documents and Settings\COMPAQ\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\OpenOffice.org 2.2.lnk
backup=C:\WINDOWS\pss\OpenOffice.org 2.2.lnkStartup

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\MsnMsgr]
"C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background

R0 SSFS0BB8;Spy Sweeper File System Filer Driver: 0BB8;C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\SSFS0BB8.SYS
R3 HBtnKey;HBtnKey;C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\cpqbttn.sys
S3 sense4v2;Senselock SenseIV v2.x Service;C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\sense4v2.sys
S3 XDva026;XDva026;\??\C:\WINDOWS\system32\XDva026.sys
S3 XDva028;XDva028;\??\C:\WINDOWS\system32\XDva028.sys

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\mountpoints2\{12c6f32c-0dfd-11dc-8827-001a6b224967}]
AutoRun\command- F:\LaunchU3.exe -a

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\mountpoints2\{6c130450-5e81-11dc-88d4-001a6b224967}]
AutoRun\command- F:\SCVVHSOT.exe
Open\command- F:\SCVVHSOT.exe

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\mountpoints2\{a4fdcf6c-54b2-11dc-88ba-001a6b224967}]
Auto\command- Macromedia_Setup.exe
AutoRun\command- C:\WINDOWS\system32\RunDLL32.EXE Shell32.DLL,ShellExec_RunDLL Macromedia_Setup.exe

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\mountpoints2\{b404b3da-4b2b-11dc-88a8-001a6b224967}]
AutoRun\command- F:\SCVVHSOT.exe
Open\command- F:\SCVVHSOT.exe

.
Contents of the 'Scheduled Tasks' folder
"2007-09-18 15:18:28 C:\WINDOWS\Tasks\At1.job"
- C:\WINDOWS\system32\blastclnnn.exe
.
**************************************************************************

catchme 0.3.1061 W2K/XP/Vista - rootkit/stealth malware detector by Gmer, http://www.gmer.net
Rootkit scan 2007-09-19 00:01:16
Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 2 NTFS

scanning hidden processes ...

scanning hidden autostart entries ...

scanning hidden files ...

scan completed successfully
hidden files: 0

**************************************************************************
.
Completion time: 2007-09-19 0:01:49
C:\ComboFix-quarantined-files.txt ... 2007-09-19 00:01
C:\ComboFix2.txt ... 2007-09-18 23:50
.
--- E O F ---


----------



## totallylost89 (Sep 10, 2007)

and next is HJT log


----------



## totallylost89 (Sep 10, 2007)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 12:19:35 AM, on 9/19/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgupsvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgemc.exe
C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\bin\btwdins.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\hpqwmiex.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\QlbCtrl.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\jusched.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgcc.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeperUI.exe
C:\Program Files\LClock\lclock.exe
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\BTTray.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\WIDCOMM\BLUETO~1\BTSTAC~1.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SSU.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\notepad.exe
C:\WINDOWS\regedit.exe
C:\Program Files\mozilla firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = about:blank
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: BitComet ClickCapture - {39F7E362-828A-4B5A-BCAF-5B79BFDFEA60} - C:\Program Files\BitComet\tools\BitCometBHO_1.1.7.4.dll
O2 - BHO: Idea2 SidebarBrowserMonitor Class - {45AD732C-2CE2-4666-B366-B2214AD57A49} - C:\Program Files\Desktop Sidebar\sbhelp.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QlbCtrl] "C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\QlbCtrl.exe" /Start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Persistence] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [High Definition Audio Property Page Shortcut] CHDAudPropShortcut.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StormCodec_Helper] "C:\Program Files\Ringz Studio\Storm Codec\StormSet.exe" /S /opti
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] "C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgcc.exe" /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NeroCheck.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [!AVG Anti-Spyware] "C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe" /minimized
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SpySweeper] "C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeperUI.exe" /startintray
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ares] "C:\Program Files\Ares\Ares.exe" -h
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [LClock] "C:\Program Files\LClock\lclock.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] "C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe"
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: Adobe Gamma.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Synchronizer.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\AdobeCollabSync.exe
O4 - Global Startup: AutoCAD Startup Accelerator.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Autodesk Shared\acstart16.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Bluetooth.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: &D&ownload &with BitComet - res://C:\Program Files\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddLink.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &D&ownload all video with BitComet - res://C:\Program Files\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddVideo.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &D&ownload all with BitComet - res://C:\Program Files\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddAllLink.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Send To &Bluetooth - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie_ctx.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Subscribe in Desktop Sidebar - {09FE188B-6E85-479e-9411-51FB2220DF80} - C:\Program Files\Desktop Sidebar\sbhelp.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Subscribe in Desktop Sidebar - {09FE188B-6E85-479e-9411-51FB2220DF80} - C:\Program Files\Desktop Sidebar\sbhelp.dll
O9 - Extra button: BitComet Search - {461CC20B-FB6E-4f16-8FE8-C29359DB100E} - C:\Program Files\BitComet\tools\BitCometBHO_1.1.7.4.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {5F5F9FB8-878E-4455-95E0-F64B2314288A} (ijjiPlugin2 Class) - http://gamedownload.ijjimax.com/gamedownload/dist/hgstart/HGPlugin11USA.cab
O16 - DPF: {C3F79A2B-B9B4-4A66-B012-3EE46475B072} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab56907.cab
O16 - DPF: {CD995117-98E5-4169-9920-6C12D4C0B548} (HGPlugin9USA Class) - http://gamedownload.ijjimax.com/gamedownload/dist/hgstart/HGPlugin9USA.cab
O16 - DPF: {F5A7706B-B9C0-4C89-A715-7A0C6B05DD48} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab56986.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O23 - Service: AddFiltr - Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P. - C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\AddFiltr.exe
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Adobe Systems - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Autodesk Licensing Service - Autodesk, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Autodesk Shared\Service\AdskScSrv.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - GRISOFT s.r.o. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG E-mail Scanner (AVGEMS) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgemc.exe
O23 - Service: Bluetooth Service (btwdins) - Broadcom Corporation. - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\bin\btwdins.exe
O23 - Service: hpqwmiex - Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P. - C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\hpqwmiex.exe
O23 - Service: NMIndexingService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexingService.exe
O23 - Service: Webroot Spy Sweeper Engine (WebrootSpySweeperService) - Webroot Software, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe

--
End of file - 8209 bytes


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

Download http://downloads.andymanchesta.com/RemovalTools/SDFix.exe and save it to your Desktop.

Double click SDFix.exe and it will extract the files to %systemdrive%
(Drive that contains the Windows Directory, typically *C:\SDFix)*

Please then reboot your computer in Safe Mode by doing the following :
·	Restart your computer
·	After hearing your computer beep once during startup, but before the Windows icon appears, tap the F8 key continually;
·	Instead of Windows loading as normal, the Advanced Options Menu should appear;
·	Select the first option, to run Windows in Safe Mode, then press Enter.
·	Choose your usual account.
·	Open the *extracted SDFix folder* and double click RunThis.bat to start the script.
·	Type Y to begin the cleanup process.
·	It will remove any Trojan Services and Registry Entries that it finds then prompt you to press any key to Reboot.
·	Press any Key and it will restart the PC.
·	When the PC restarts the Fixtool will run again and complete the removal process then display Finished, press any key to end the script and load your desktop icons.
·	Once the desktop icons load the SDFix report will open on screen and also save into the SDFix folder as Report.txt
(Report.txt will also be copied to Clipboard ready for posting back on the forum).
·	Finally paste the contents of the Report.txt back on the forum with a new HijackThis log


----------



## totallylost89 (Sep 10, 2007)

SDFix: Version 1.105

Run by COMPAQ on Wed 09/19/2007 at 06:50 PM

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]

Running From: C:\SDFix

Safe Mode:
Checking Services:

Restoring Windows Registry Values
Restoring Windows Default Hosts File

Rebooting...

Normal Mode:
Checking Files:

No Trojan Files Found

Removing Temp Files...

ADS Check:

C:\WINDOWS
No streams found.

C:\WINDOWS\system32
No streams found.

C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
No streams found.

C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
No streams found.

Final Check:

Remaining Services:
------------------

Authorized Application Key Export:

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\standardprofile\authorizedapplications\list]
"C:\\Program Files\\BitComet\\BitComet.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\BitComet\\BitComet.exe:*:Enabled:BitComet - a BitTorrent Client"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\domainprofile\authorizedapplications\list]

Remaining Files:
---------------

Files with Hidden Attributes:

C:\Documents and Settings\COMPAQ\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Messenger\[email protected]\Sharing Folders\[email protected]\LClock\Thumbs.db
C:\Documents and Settings\COMPAQ\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Messenger\[email protected]\Sharing Folders\[email protected]\Thumbs.db
C:\Program Files\Autodesk\Autodesk DWF Viewer\_Setupx.dll
C:\!KillBox\blastclnnn.exe
C:\!KillBox\SCVVHSOT.exe
C:\!KillBox\SCVVHSOT.exe( 1)
C:\!KillBox\SCVVHSOT.exe( 2)
C:\Documents and Settings\COMPAQ\Application Data\U3\temp\Launchpad Removal.exe
C:\Program Files\Autodesk\Autodesk DWF Viewer\Setup.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\DRM\Cache\Indiv01.tmp

Finished!


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

How are things on the PC now?


----------



## totallylost89 (Sep 10, 2007)

my comp is working fine now..

Thanks for all the help... couldn't have gotten rid of this pest without your help.


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

Clean








If you feel its is fixed mark it solved via Thread Tools above

Clear restore points  heres how

http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPOR...2001111912274039?OpenDocument&src=sec_doc_nam

This clears infected restore points and sets a new, clean one.


----------



## totallylost89 (Sep 10, 2007)

so i turn off my system restore???


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

Turn it off and then boot and turn it back on - clears out infected points and set a clean one


----------

